# On Leash Aggression/ Some people aggression. Help!



## AWTex (Aug 15, 2017)

Hello! I am looking for information or helpful advice on on leash dog aggression, as well as aggression towards certain people. 

Long story short: (Or as short as i can make it lol)

My parents adopted a German Shepherd about 3 months ago from a Texas German Shepherd Rescue. He is about 19 month old, neutered male named Chuggs. He past history is a little sketchy. The rescue claimed that he was rescued from a dog hoarder, adopted out and returned due to his new owners traveling a lot (he was having to be boarded at the vet). He was with his old owners for 3 months before being returned. The rescue nor the old owners claim he was ever aggressive or just really wanted to get him adopted so they omitted that information. My parents have been working with him on his basic obedience (hired a trainer, was a kennel master in the military for 20 years). He has improved on his obedience. I can tell he has been abused by his past owners which has messed with him mentally. Example: My mom got the fly swatter to kill a fly in a total different room than us and he immediately because very afraid just at the sight of it. Jumped on the coach and hugged me for dear life, trembling. Back to the aggression examples 1)We first noticed it when we took him to the vet, was fine until he saw the exam room. He immediately became very aggressive towards any staff (Female and Male). (2) We went over for dinner at my parents a few weeks ago, i have a 19 month old son who he is total fine with. He is fine with myself as well. He has been fine with my husband. But when my husband walked in this time he became afraid and aggressive. (last time my husband had no issues with him, he walked in talked to him and by the end of the visit my husband was lying on the ground with him loving on him.) He was aggressive to my husband the whole time he was there. (3) My parents walk him every night for an hour. If he sees any other dog at all he becomes immediately aggressive. (Jumping, growling, baring his teeth) - he only has to see the dog for this to happen. The interesting thing is, when my parents went to the adoption event he was totally fine. He was on a leash and wasn't aggressive to ANY of the other 7 dogs there or people. 

My dogs are fine with other dogs and cats. We know that Chuggs is probably lonely, the rescue said he was with lots of other dogs at the hoarders place. I am sure this is were the leash aggressiveness started. Also his lack of social interaction. We would like to introduce him to my dogs. In hopes that with positive reinforcement he would see other dogs as good. Im just not sure how to go about this since he does act so aggressive on a leash. I think its just really confusing to me how he can be fine at the adoption event with those other dogs but totally different when walking? He just seems very hot and cold at times. 

Advice, Guidance? 

Thank you!!


----------



## AWTex (Aug 15, 2017)

Also to add, we believe he also has anxiety. Which has recently gotten worse. When he gets overwhelmed with to much stimulation, example myself and my son are over and my son is playing and running around for an extended period of time. He starts doing this OCD style licking and air licking. It just started a few weeks ago. Mind you when we are over he is very excited to see us and will be next to my son the whole time. But than all of a sudden he starts breathing heavy and doing this OCD licking. We are getting with the vet to see about some sort of medication. (We only see them 1 or 2 times a week)


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I saw your post yesterday, and wanted to respond, though I thought I'd wait to hear feedback from some of the veterans on this forum first. But your dog's behavior and situation are pulling at my heart strings too forcefully to wait any longer!

These behaviours you've mentioned are textbook fear responses. Your new dog is fine until he's presented with a situation he doesn't know how to handle, then he strikes out because he doesn't feel safe. The poor thing is terrified and confused!

You say you first noticed the aggressive behavior at the vets office. But I have to ask 2 things; first, was that before or after he'd started OB training?; and second, how long had your parents had him at that point?

I'm curious about these things because (a) you mentioned he was fine at the adoption event, with both other dogs and people, while onleash. And (b) you said his anxiety level seems to be increasing -- both of which are red flags. Most trainers and seasoned dog people will tell you that it's pointless to try to "know" or guess what's going on in the dog's head. But when you see a situation like this where the dog has been recently adopted/rescued, it seems safe to say that something in his current environment is causing, or at least significantly contributing to, his fear and anxiety problem. And just from the history of the dog you do know, it's clear that he's had a rough few months with HUGE changes. So it's quite likely he feels that it's up to him to protect himself, as recent caregivers have been coming and going frequently and cannot be relied on.

My recommendation then, and I am by no means an expert or professional trainer, would be to scale back on walking and training and strange dog encounters, at least until the dog is comfortable and has had time to bond with your parents. I guarantee that once he trusts them to keep him safe, he'll stop at least some of his fear response - growling and snapping at other dogs and people. Once he's had time to settle in, introduce new stimuli slowly, paying close attention to his mannerisms. The lip-licking you described is indeed a show of anxiety/stress. If he's acting this way try to determine, sometimes by trial and error, what is causing it. Remove whatever that is, and figure out a way to reintroduce it slowly without causing the dog undue stress. A professional trainer can often help you with this kind of insight, as they've likely seen and, hopefully, helped dogs overcome similar fears/anxieties in the past. 

However you decide to proceed, know that these behaviors are not uncommon. I recently bought a PB GSD puppy at 12 wks old, and she was the friendliest, sweetest little thing I'd ever seen. Though I didn't have a chance to see her around strange dogs, she was housed with her littermates, and totally adores all people! And she was just so well balanced in demeanor that I could never picture her being aggressive toward ...well... anything. Playful yes, aggressive no. So you can imagine my shock when, after having been with me for only a few days, I had her on a leash out in front of my house when a neighbor walked by with her slightly-older puppy and we tried to introduce them, my sweet baby went berserk - jumping and lunging, snapping and barking, like a possessed devil dog! This happened not once, but every time she saw a strange dog anywhere! I know my puppy's history, and she'd never had a bad experience with another dog. My reaction, love, time, and gentle correction/calming. At almost 8 months now, she's still a bit distracted when a new dog gets close, but she does not bark or lunge or snap at them any longer. And she's able to ride past other dogs in the car without any reaction at all! So we've made great progress, and I'm sure with love, time, and patience you and your parents will too. Best of luck, enjoy that dog!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

AWTex said:


> Also to add, we believe he also has anxiety. Which has recently gotten worse. When he gets overwhelmed with to much stimulation, example myself and my son are over and my son is playing and running around for an extended period of time. He starts doing this OCD style licking and air licking. It just started a few weeks ago. Mind you when we are over he is very excited to see us and will be next to my son the whole time. But than all of a sudden he starts breathing heavy and doing this OCD licking. We are getting with the vet to see about some sort of medication. (We only see them 1 or 2 times a week)


Does the dog have a crate? An airline style crate, where he has is own chill-out safe place, would be how I would handle this. The crate would have to be off-limits to your son.

https://www.twincitiespetrescue.org/blog/introductory-crate-training-games-dogs/


----------



## AWTex (Aug 15, 2017)

Thank you for your detailed response! He has acted like that both times he was taken to the vet. The 1st was about 4 weeks after my parents got him. The 2nd was about 9 or 10 weeks (he was given a sedative before the visit due to his aggression) he started the OB training at 6-7 weeks after my parents got him. It has helped with jumping, jumping on counters, waiting, leave it etc. 

He does have a crate in my parents room that he sleeps in all night. He actually really likes it! Time for bed he walks right in. But you can't close the crate door or he becomes aggressive. 

Hopefully over time, he will see he is here to stay & feel safe!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Well, since the behavior exhibited before going to the trainer, it would sort of rule that out as the trigger. I had to ask though, because I have always trained my own dogs and would NEVER send my animal off to be trained by someone else...just me. Anyway, you said that when you close, or did you mean attempt to close?, the kennel door the dog gets aggressive. How so? What does he do?

In any case, time and love and trust are essential, but likely won't resolve all of this aggression. Once the dog really trusts you (or your parents to be more precise), he'll be much more likely to follow your/their direction. With my puppy I first let her know gently that I did not approve of the barking and snapping etc., getting more and more stern with her over a period of about 2 months. Now, most of the people on this forum do not approve of dog parks, but I'm not one of them. I think it's perfectly natural for puppies to want to play with other dogs/puppies. And any dog that lives with me HAS to be able to handle anything, because my dog accompanies me everywhere. Choosing the correct response to the bully dog that comes out of nowhere is something I can't teach her, only interacting with other dogs can. So I do take my dog to the dog park near my home frequently. And she's become an expert! I'm not sure this would be the right approach for an older dog, but it has worked for my pup. And another park near my home, where dogs must be leashed at all times, is her proving ground. I started by having her just see other leashed dogs in the distance, gently let her know that quiet was expected and rewarded, then moved in closer and closer over time until she became desensitized. At 7, now almost 8, months she's able to ignore the other dogs while listening to commands. In addition to that, I've worked with her a great deal on impulse control. For example, though I open the car door, she knows that she HAS to wait until released to exit the car. I also put treats on her feet while she's laying down and tell her to "leave it" until released (sounds like your trainer has also been working on this, and that's great!). 

One subject I meant to talk about earlier but didn't, was you mentioning that the dog was fine with your husband one time then aggressive on a subsequent visit. This sounds to me like his entrance the second tome startled the dog. When this happens it's often helpful to reintroduce the person. A trusted person goes over by the newcomer and calls the dog over telling them it's okay. Once the dog has a chance to sniff the interloper and, if he's amenable, gets petted by them...all should be okay (usually). Again, best of luck with the new dog. And please give us updates on your progress!


----------

